# NEED HELP PLEASE - Need to run an AMP Power wire through the firewall-02 Pathfinder



## dev_atl (Oct 16, 2006)

I am trying to figure out a good spot to run the power cable for the AMP through the firewall. I looked on the driver's side and there is already a hole there but it is covered up with a metal plate. Once I remove the plate, the hole is blocked by a metal bracket, I thought about drilling a new hole but there is no room for me to fit a drill anyplace where there can be a hole. I found a grommet in the center (right next to gas pedal) but it is hard to get to from under the hood.

Any help would be much appriciated.


----------



## tcrote5516 (Sep 30, 2006)

dev_atl said:


> I am trying to figure out a good spot to run the power cable for the AMP through the firewall. I looked on the driver's side and there is already a hole there but it is covered up with a metal plate. Once I remove the plate, the hole is blocked by a metal bracket, I thought about drilling a new hole but there is no room for me to fit a drill anyplace where there can be a hole. I found a grommet in the center (right next to gas pedal) but it is hard to get to from under the hood.
> 
> Any help would be much appriciated.


Crawl under the truck, If I remember correctly that grommet by the gas pedal is pretty easy to get to from the bottom. Remember there isnt allways an "easy" way to do this, it can be a pain in the ass no matter where your run it. Find a clear place to drill with nothing on the otherside, and push a wire through, then fish around for it. Its not an exact science.


----------



## dev_atl (Oct 16, 2006)

tcrote5516 said:


> Crawl under the truck, If I remember correctly that grommet by the gas pedal is pretty easy to get to from the bottom. Remember there isnt allways an "easy" way to do this, it can be a pain in the ass no matter where your run it. Find a clear place to drill with nothing on the otherside, and push a wire through, then fish around for it. Its not an exact science.


Thanks for the response. I am able to get to the one next to gas pedal pretty easily from the inside, I am just worried about running a wire through there because of the sheer number of wires that are going through it. Don't want to set something off or cause problems.

I know it's not an exact science and it's not easy. That's why I am asking about it.....


----------



## soho (Aug 12, 2006)

Did you find a place? I installed an amp in my 02 LE last weekend and I found a grommet on the passenger side behind the fan motor. You cann't see it from either side but you can feel it when you stick your hand up between the firewall and the fan motor. The best part is that is right by the battery.


----------

